# Case Selection



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

So I am in the middle of a debate as to what case I want to change to. At the moment, I am interested at the Antec P180b. Most have good reviews, but it does not come with TAC and the 200mm fan on the top looks skeptical. Has anyone had any experience with this case? I am in the market for a case that:

1. Has rubber mounts to reduce vibration
2. Has somewhat of a mesh on the front 
3. Cool down a Prescott
4. Both 120mm Intake and Exhaust Fans

I have also looked at teh Enermax Chakra and for SOME reason they have a even huger fan on the side and I don't know how that would sound as I haven't found anyone whos tested with it yet. Anyone have any reccemendations/ advice? Heres a review on the P180B

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read_pf.php?cID=1044


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i think that that case sheould be good for your needs whats the price?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I was seriously considering that same case for the same reasons as you are, but I ended up going for a Theraltake Armor, that case has to many restrictions when it comes to adding extras with space etc, there are also comments about the leads on PSU's not being long enough at times to reach their points, now I wont go Armor again, don't get me wrong it's a great case and NP's cooling\working etc, I just hate those stupid wings they put on it.
What sort of price are you looking at and will a window make a difference to your choice ?


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

The price is averaging about 120USD around my retailers. But I am merely concerned that it does not seem to be a TAC case. Does it need to be TACed if I'm not even using an airduct / the stock heatsink? I am also concerned about the fan on the top. It looks really innovative but I don't know how loud it will get along with when that 200mm fan dies, where can I get a replacement? I only see markets sell 120mm ones at this time. I do not want a viewable side window.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well TBH not really sure what Tac is about, but a quick search seems to be saying about cooling requirements for Prescott's and the like due to their hot temps ?
Although given how far we have moved on since that was an issue I'm not really sure you need worry to much so long as the case has good cooling it should be OK, although ideally you need a Prescott user to comment on their findings with what they have, had a look for some possible choices given Tac status and the following appear to be rated as such:-
CoolerMaster Wave Master Aluminum Case TAC-T01-EK
Antec SLK3800B Solution Series Blk Super Mid Tower NoPSU

Hop that gives you a couple of choices.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

The P180B is based off of the P180, which is TAC approved. I'd consider that case for your purchase.


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

laboye said:


> The P180B is based off of the P180, which is TAC approved. I'd consider that case for your purchase.


Where does it say that its TAC approved? I'm on their specifications page and I don't see anything with TAC or Thermal....Advanced Chassis (whatever Intel's acronym stands for). 

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=81802#


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

Also, I have a dual fan PSU (Enermax Liberty 500W). Do I flip the PSU the other way around or leave it as it was meant to be or get one that is not dual fanned?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Take a look at the Lian-Li V1XX, V2XX, PC7X, PC6X series of cases or the Antec Sonata.....you should find they all offer more than enough cooling for your need to keep a Prescott cool
edit; you can also purchase screws with rubber o rings to mount your various hardware if a case does not have them.
http://www.lian-li.com/product.htm
http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15139
HD mount screws


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Antec 900 series. not sure if it has rubber mounts, but i think so.


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for all your input people. I have decided to go with the P180B. Now I have to search for a budget friendly fan controller to put on the 5.25" bay. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

